# ~Ho Ho Ho! Santa Came!~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

...well technically Santa could not make it, it's a busy season don't you know!
But Santa's helper came by...known to all as the "sexy mailman".  He brought
goodies for Bella from dear sweet Santa! :santa:


Thank you Santa, you spoiled Bella! Everything is just PERFECT! 
We took pictures to show you how grateful we are, and how well 
it all looks and fits. Thanks a million Zorana...oops I mean Santa! 

Bella's presents...










...and such a BEAUTIFUL card!










Look how stylish I am mama! (tail wagging from joy!)










Do you think I look pretty?










Papa came by to tell Bella she looks beautiful!






























Ma you took enough pictures of her, take mine!!! ....says Rocky


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Softest & warmest sweater ever!










Papa was so impressed, he asked if it came in HIS size and another color for him! LOL










Lovely, light collar, perfect for a tiny munchkin.











Wasn't our Santa SO thoughtful and kind?! Thank you dear Santa, we can't be any happier! :love2:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Santa did wonderful!!!! She looks so adorable in everything! And the fit looks great too. I love the collar- it's nice and dainty just like Bella. 

Hubby looks very impressed. Rocky too. Lol. And if it has her men's approval, Bella is a happy girl! 

Zorana, you did such an awesome job!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Yay! Your package finally came! And I'm so glad you love it and that everything fits! I wanted that dress so badly for Lola but they were all sold out except for Bella's size! The pictures look amazing, thank you for sharing!! 
The collar looks beautiful on her too, perfect for the summer! 
Hugs and kisses from Santa! Xoxox


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Awww Bella looks so beautiful in her Christmas presents!

I love that dress! Zorana you did awesome Bella looks so cute in everything.

Awesome gifts!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

What great presents! Wow, your santa outdid herself. Wonderful!!! Bella looks beautiful!! Lucky girl!


----------



## joeandruth (Aug 11, 2012)

LS: I am truly impressed with your husband in those pictures. He is very much a macho-looking guy, complete with his visible tattoo. Yet, he is not ashamed to have his picture taken with a dress-wearing Chi, albeit an extremely cute one. I am not sure I am secure enough in my masculinity to allow my picture to be taken in similar circumstances. However, our Simcha is himself extremely macho, and his only garments are a utilitarian hoodie and a yellow rain slicker. Simcha is also up now to 13.6pounds, and I think we will be switching to the reduced calorie version of Nutro quite soon.

Bella is really cute and so very petite.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Zorana did good!!  all the outfits are lovely and I LOVE the pretty collar, it suits her so much. Makes me wish I had a little girl to dress up!

Bella looks very happy with what Santa brought her


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Love that cherry dress! Bella looks darling. And I love her with her papa, ye looks like he takes good care of her ( and the others!) xx 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Santa Z has wonderful taste! Bella looks so pretty in all those nice clothes! That sweater looks exceptionally warm and comfy!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I love that pink sweater. I need one for Willow!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Thank you Zorana! 


Joe, my hubby is a big teddy bear inside. He CAN be very "macho" when need
be, for example when he defended a woman from her partner that was beating
her in the street. And hubby works in shipping and therefore works all day lifting
heavy things, he's also into bushcrafting, knives, weightlifting, a bunch of
"manly" things. BUT when it comes to me or our dogs, he is a big gentle softy.
He loves Bella very much and is thrilled that she's come such a long way, he was
disgusted at the condition she was in when we rescued her and is thrilled that 
she doesn't fear him anymore(she feared everything, but men for her was one
of the biggest fears to overcome). He's proud of her, proud of me, he's not
ashamed. And do you know what his tattoo says? It's not very macho at all,
it is actually pretty sweet...it says...

"insert my name here" my love,
__________________my life,
__________________my hero

He got it after seeing me fight my disease for 7 years and growing from it
instead of letting it destroy me. It blew my mind that he got such a tattoo. :love2:


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you everyone! Thank you Zorana!
> 
> 
> Joe, my hubby is a big teddy bear inside. He CAN be very "macho" when need
> ...


Awww LS! That is so sweet and amazing. You just brought tears to my eyes because that is so beautiful!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Bella, Santa brought you some beautiful presents !!! Everything fits her real nice and looks so pretty on her  . Love all the pics too


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Lucky Bella!!!! Those gifts are amazing! I lOVE the collar! The clothes look like they fit her perfectly too! Yay! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

intent2smile said:


> Awww LS! That is so sweet and amazing. You just brought tears to my eyes because that is so beautiful!




Here I am SUPER happy, lol, about an hour after hubby got the tattoo. 
(please excuse my not so great picture without makeup, it's the only pic I have)










ps: it looks oily because it was fresh and had aloe vera on it.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

elaina said:


> Bella, Santa brought you some beautiful presents !!! Everything fits her real nice and looks so pretty on her  . Love all the pics too


Yes Santa was so generous and thoughtful. Everything is useful, I love it.





4bsingreece said:


> Lucky Bella!!!! Those gifts are amazing! I lOVE the collar! The clothes look like they fit her perfectly too! Yay!


I feel very lucky, I almost cried I was so happy.  Such nice gifts.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Here I am SUPER happy, lol, about an hour after hubby got the tattoo.
> (please excuse my not so great picture without makeup, it's the only pic I have)
> 
> 
> ...


dang girl you fine!!! Haaaaaaaaay sexay lady, whoop whoop whoop...whoop whoop


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> dang girl you fine!!! Haaaaaaaaay sexay lady, whoop whoop whoop...whoop whoop



Ewww that is a BAD picture. I was overweight and no makeup! Not cute. 

I just wanted to show off my happiness and joy in that moment, I think 
you can clearly see it on my face, lol.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

She is a lucky girl, everything is just beautiful!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Evelyn said:


> She is a lucky girl, everything is just beautiful!



Her and I both!


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

LS that is a beautiful picture of you! You can definitely see the happiness and love on your face.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

LS that is a great pic of you! You and hubby make a gorgeous pair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

LS you are crazy! You look beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Girls cut it out before I get grumpy! LOL Seriously it's a horrible pic, 
ya'll are going to make me remove it. No more sweet compliments!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Girls cut it out before I get grumpy! LOL Seriously it's a horrible pic,
> ya'll are going to make me remove it. No more sweet compliments!


I wonder what a good picture would look like- lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pupluv168 said:


> I wonder what a good picture would look like- lol.




Oh lord! I am not posting any more pictures! I will explode, lol. I don't do well with compliments...at all.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't make me start insulting you,  *wink*


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

Everything is super cute! She made out like a Bandit. Love the tattoo. That's very sweet.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

teetee said:


> Don't make me start insulting you,  *wink*


Hahaha 

:love8:





TLI said:


> Everything is super cute! She made out like a Bandit. Love the tattoo. That's very sweet.



She sure did! Zorana spoiled her rotten. :daisy:


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Bella is one lucky little girl...her present(s) suit her to a tee...I love her in that little dress...and the sweater...and the collar ...


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Girls cut it out before I get grumpy! LOL Seriously it's a horrible pic,
> ya'll are going to make me remove it. No more sweet compliments!


You know what it is, the love within you just beams, and that is something beautiful.. I love that tatoo, he must love you a lot !


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

nabi said:


> Bella is one lucky little girl...her present(s) suit her to a tee...I love her in that little dress...and the sweater...and the collar ...


Zorana has great taste, I love everything too, it's all soft, comfy and pretty...just perfect.





Evelyn said:


> You know what it is, the love within you just beams, and that is something beautiful.. I love that tatoo, he must love you a lot !


Evelyn, thank you, we have been together 10 years, it hasn't been an easy ride 
all the time, but I wouldn't want to take it with anyone else, he's my love lobster, lol.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh Bella you look so adorable in everything. You are especially pretty in that soft pink sweater the pics with your daddy. Very cute little Daddy's girl!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

Great gifts!!! love the Pink sweater!!!


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

What a cute collar!!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I love everything! Zorana did a great job. Everything looks like it fits perfectly and Bella looks so happy. Your husband's tattoo is too sweet! I approve. 



pupluv168 said:


> I wonder what a good picture would look like- lol.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


She'd probably be walking down a runway wearing angel wings or something. Haha she's silly! So gorgeous.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you girls!  I'm super happy with Zorana's choices.
That collar is Susan Lanci, I wanted to try her products for a long time, I'm
really impressed with it, it's ideal for tiny dogs, feather light and softer than 
a baby's bottom!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

bella u look spectacular in all the outfits and cute pink collar and ur little elephant stuffy thinks to too :lol: great job ss!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I love everything! Zorana did a great job. Everything looks like it fits perfectly and Bella looks so happy. Your husband's tattoo is too sweet! I approve.


Oh thank goodness you approve!  Phew! What on earth would we do if 
you didn't?  I guess would have to have it surgically removed! lol 





KrystalLeigh said:


> She'd probably be walking down a runway wearing angel wings or something. Haha she's silly! So gorgeous.


OMG you've seen that picture???!!! :shock: :angel7:

bahahaha!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

pigeonsheep said:


> bella u look spectacular in all the outfits and cute pink collar and ur little elephant stuffy thinks to too :lol: great job ss!



Oh yes the elephant liked it all very much, it was a bit jealous of Bella, so she chewed it's nose! :confused3:


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I didn't know the collar was Susan Lanci. LOVE that stuff!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Oh thank goodness you approve!  Phew! What on earth would we do if
> you didn't?  I guess would have to have it surgically removed! lol


HAHA yes, I would expect nothing less.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

KrystalLeigh said:


> I didn't know the collar was Susan Lanci. LOVE that stuff!



Me too, now! 

It's sooo soft! I kept telling hubby to feel it! lol


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I have the same collar for Lady and you can get a variety of sliders for it. It is such a soft collar. The leashes are fabulous too.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you girls!  I'm super happy with Zorana's choices.
> That collar is Susan Lanci, I wanted to try her products for a long time, I'm
> really impressed with it, it's ideal for tiny dogs, feather light and softer than
> a baby's bottom!


I'm so happy you like the collar! It really is ideal for our little ones bc it's like they're not wearing anything! Jayda is right, you can get different sliders to go on it if you see one you like. And we also use her leashes with our buddy belts! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

LS! You finally posted a picture of yourself, finally!!!! You are so beautiful my love! I've never seen such gorgeous blue eyes (totally not hitting on you, lol). If that is you fat with no make up looking scary, I would hate to see you all done up!! Love that pic of you and hubby, and the tattoo is so inspirational and heart warming!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> LS! You finally posted a picture of yourself, finally!!!! You are so beautiful my love! I've never seen such gorgeous blue eyes (totally not hitting on you, lol). If that is you fat with no make up looking scary, I would hate to see you all done up!! Love that pic of you and hubby, and the tattoo is so inspirational and heart warming!!



You are all embarrassing me, so I took it down.  
I'm shy when I'm sober, lol. :bootyshake: 


Thank you though, as hard as a compliment is to swallow, thank you. :love8:
I guess I'm self conscious because I don't wear makeup...unless it's super
special occasion, and I look tired all the time from getting my max 3 hours 
of sleep per night. Plus my hair was messy...argh I'm my own biggest critic 
I tell ya!


----------



## Ay Chi-mama (Nov 28, 2012)

Everything is so cute! She looks like such a beautiful little lady. So sweet


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful! I love it! She looks great! WOW


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Ohhhhh such nice goodies!! Love that denim jumper--that is awesome!  Bella looks great in her new gear!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you guys, you're so sweet. :love2:


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Love those presents! Bella looks adorable in that dress! And that little sweater looks so warm and comfy. Loved reading about how far Bella has come since you rescued her, she looks so happy in those pics.


----------

